# What are these marks on my sonar?



## fishnfever (Mar 4, 2019)

Hi guys, got these marks on my sonar and couldn't figure out what they were. Anybody know or have any idea what these are? 
I think the long red mark was probably a fish, but I could be completely wrong... I'm pretty much a newbie with fishing electronics.
Thanks for any input!
















Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Doesn't look like you were moving. It could be a fish but could also be your lure falling to the bottom the way they are consistent. Fish finders read in distance from the transducer so just because it shows whatever it is dropping to the bottom it is in fact just getting further away 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishnfever (Mar 4, 2019)

Yes I was anchored. Thought maybe it could be lure also, but it didn't show any other time and I was casting in the same area. ...

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I would say you line or anchor rode.


----------



## fishnfever (Mar 4, 2019)

Thanks for your replies! Would it be possible for it to "see" the anchor line from the transom? The anchor line was out the front of the bow.... 

I was more wandering about the light blue lines towards the bottom left of the screen. I had the red marks show up a few times and figured it's fish because I was anchored and sitting still the arch was more of a long streak. The light blue marks only showed up this one time and I can't figure out what they would be.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

The light blue Mark's are something very small, probably some sort of, small floating debris 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

The red diagonal line is your anchor rope, agree with SP


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

fishnfever said:


> Yes I was anchored. Thought maybe it could be lure also, but it didn't show any other time and I was casting in the same area. ...
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


It could be your lure/line also. You gotta remember even tho your anchored, your bow or transom is still going to move/sway depending on where your tied off. Also it’s not real time. But that red mark is a strong return hence the color so I would say rode. It sounds confusing but you will get it. Good luck.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

My guess is a fish thats simply headed slowly to deeper water


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Rode or fishing line. Seen it a 1000 times especially when anchored. You really see it a lot when ice fishing. You will see it when you drop anchor also and can pick it up occasionally once it’s set. If it were green or yellow I would say line but it also depends on what you have on at the end of the line. A lead weight can give off a pretty strong return also. Either way pay it no mind and start looking for arches.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I agree with Montagc and backfar, what you see in the red line is something that moved away from the transformer as time passed. An anchor line would appear as an almost straight line down because it would register to the transducer at all depths at the same time. Don't think an anchor line would be that strong of a signal either. 

If you slow down your ping speed, chart speed, or both while stationary, you might get the arches you are looking for. I usually just adjust the chart speed.
Rickerd


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

If you want to see arcs i believe you need to also change the frequency your running your transducer.. i also have a garmin 73dv.. the frequency setting it was set at from factory just showed blobs and no arcs...


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

backfar said:


> My guess is a fish thats simply headed slowly to deeper water


I have to agree. I think it is a large fish going to deeper water. if it was the anchor rope it would be constant. but if it was marked as the anchor fell to the bottom then it would show it falling like on your screen.
sherman


----------



## fishnfever (Mar 4, 2019)

montagc said:


> I doubt it’s the anchor line. On regular sonar while the boat is stationary, any fixed object in the water will continually give a return which will appear as lines on the screen.
> 
> Does this sonar screen scroll right to left or left to right?


It scrolls right to left. 

Thanks for all the input! I'll try adjusting settings next time I'm out. 

On another note I'm super impressed with this Garmin 73sv. UI is the simplest easiest to use I've ever seen, I'd recommend it to anyone.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

rickerd said:


> I agree with Montagc and backfar, what you see in the red line is something that moved away from the transformer as time passed. An anchor line would appear as an almost straight line down because it would register to the transducer at all depths at the same time. Don't think an anchor line would be that strong of a signal either.
> 
> If you slow down your ping speed, chart speed, or both while stationary, you might get the arches you are looking for. I usually just adjust the chart speed.
> Rickerd


It’s not the rode or line that gives the return, it’s what is on the end of the line or rode lol. The boat isn’t moving guys, the screen is. If it was his bait , you will see a continuous return sitting off the bottom as a solid line across the screen at the depth he has his bait because the boat isn’t moving. That is an anchor or a bait dropping as the screen moves imo. Try it sometime, drop your bait by the transducer while anchored or ice fishing. It will do the same thing.


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

I have seen the same image while anchored several times. I honest don’t remember the color of it. In my case I know it was the anchor rope. As Sherman said if it was the anchor rope it would show the image repeatedly.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

montagc said:


> If it scrolls right to left, that object is dropping in the water column.


Correct. It’s dropping in the water column. But in this case the boat is stationary but the screen is moving hence the angle. It doesn’t matter which way the screen is moving it will just show the angle going in the opposite direction.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

im thinking its your anchor rope as your boat swings from side to side 
the small marks on the side are either your baits or some other small stationary objects you are going over as your boat swings... just my opinion


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

i see that all the time , since your not moving you wont get arches, thats a fish moving down. turn your A scope on and you can see a real time return on the right edge of your screen.. i love that a scope, i can see my jig under me and when i can see them i will position my jig right above the glob ( fish ) and tease them they will chase up and down and you can watch, also play with the screen speed , and colors.


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

White snapping turtle with a black rat snake riding on its back!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

black crappie! black crappie!
sherman


----------

